# 3DS system software upated to version 6.1.0.x



## masterchan777 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nintendo released another 3DS firmware update, which updates the 3DS system software to version 6.1.0.x. I can confirm that this update didn't block the R4i3DS (r4ids.cn) with the latest patch from 6.0.0.x. Not 100% sure if there are any newly blocked carts since 6.0.0.x , but it's unlikely since it's a really tiny update. I will updated with this update's changelog once it's out.


*Update* : DSTwo cart is confirmed working fine with the update
*Changelog* : Version 6.1.0-11U available via wireless Internet connection includes the following improvements:
Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 28, 2013)

the update wipes your mii plaza user count and all games played and all puzzle pieces collected


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 28, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> the update wipes your mii plaza user count and all games played and all puzzle pieces collected


If that's true, it's worthy of it's own USN thread, or to rename this one imo.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 28, 2013)

Well didn't the previous update cause crashing to some software. Maybe it fixes that.


----------



## masterchan777 (Jun 28, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> the update wipes your mii plaza user count and all games played and all puzzle pieces collected


 
Mii Plaza is working fine, nothing wiped and everything is in order.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 28, 2013)

masterchan777 said:


> Mii Plaza is working fine, nothing wiped and everything is in order.


 
well damn on mine everything in mii plaza is wiped

Update
ok just updated my 3ds and everything is fine only on my 3ds xl everything in mii plaza wiped


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2013)

isn't this the update that blocked the gateway?


----------



## bwburke94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> isn't this the update that blocked the gateway?


This is the update *after* the one that blocked the Gateway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2013)

so this must be the update that blocks it again


----------



## bwburke94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anyone test Gateway to confirm that it's blocked?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> so this must be the update that blocks it again


 
You're happy about this, why?

That's a bad thing. The team is still trying to make it work.



bwburke94 said:


> Can anyone test Gateway to confirm that it's blocked?


No, the cart has not been released yet.


----------



## masterchan777 (Jun 28, 2013)

bwburke94 said:


> Can anyone test Gateway to confirm that it's blocked?


 
Maybe the big N decided to unblock Gateway with this update, who knows ?!!!!


----------



## Harsky (Jun 28, 2013)

Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience.

You know what would enhance my user experience? NO REGION LOCK. Also some GBA games on eShop but that's just a pipe dream...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Well didn't the previous update cause crashing to some software. Maybe it fixes that.


 
yup, after this update the demo of waifu emblem awakening is working again but I can't confirm if the random crashes are gone, I never suffer one and my mii plaza is fine, nothing changed, damn I hoped for the minigames euro and jap 3ds obtained.


----------



## hhs (Jun 28, 2013)

bwburke94 said:


> This is the update *after* the one that blocked the Gateway.


I was gonna say, "didn't they just have an update?"



Bladexdsl said:


> so this must be the update that blocks it again


If gateway was like "well, we did sort it out and then they blocked it again," I would seriously start believing they had a traitor in their midst.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another update so soon?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> the update wipes your mii plaza user count and all games played and all puzzle pieces collected


 
I already updated and all my stuff is just fine, nothing has been wiped at all.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 28, 2013)

I think some of my stuff got rolled back a day.  I don't have the most recent streetpass tag I had from my little brother, and I -may- be missing two (blue) puzzle pieces; I think my count may be down, but I'm not sure.  Find Mii II is as it should be though.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nintendo are going berserk since the gateway has been announced.

Or maybe it's just to fix the random bugs of the previous firmware.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 28, 2013)

Fire emblem demo is become available again in eShop


----------



## nl255 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well the previous update did cause problems with some retail/downloadable 3DS games so perhaps this time "system stability" means exactly that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2013)

Are there any cards that are specifically blocked by this firmware?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2013)

Xinos said:


> Are there any cards that are specifically blocked by this firmware?


 
lol considering only DSTwo, R4ids.cn, R4idsn.com, ActionReplay & R4isdhc.com (only 1 through a unofficial update) got through 6.0.0 lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol considering only DSTwo, R4ids.cn, R4idsn.com, ActionReplay & R4isdhc.com (only 1 through a unofficial update) got through 6.0.0 lol


 
But are any of these cards blocked by 6.1.0?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2013)

Xinos said:


> But are any of these cards blocked by 6.1.0?


 
no, becuase 6.1.0 isn't a flashcard blocking update


----------



## burtonclark (Jun 28, 2013)

if your card can work well on 3ds v6.0.x, then it will work well on v6.1.0-11 at the same time. Tested my r4i gold 3ds,it works perfectly.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2013)

its ok we found the reason for the update


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 28, 2013)

Might have fixed the error code bonanza some people had with Animal Crossing and visiting other towns. I was hit with it. Couldn't even open my gates.

My gates are open right now. Well, for 3 more minutes before I head to work.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 28, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> You're happy about this, why?
> 
> That's a bad thing. The team is still trying to make it work.


 
Probably because cards and things like this create more problems than they are worth. Also, maybe because piracy is illegal. Im fine buying all the 3DS games play, because im willing to support something i like.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 28, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Probably because cards and things like this create more problems than they are worth. Also, maybe because piracy is illegal. Im fine buying all the 3DS games play, because im willing to support something i like.


 
Then why are you still here?  Most of us here either engage in some type of piracy or the use of homebrew applications - and first the system needs to be hacked before homebrew is possible. If you're into homebrew, that's fine, but make no mistake - this cart is the first thing we will have in terms of running non-retail software for 3DS. (rom rips is what I mean, not retail carts of course.)

Small victories, baby steps. I seriously don't get people like you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 28, 2013)

Xinos said:


> But are any of these cards blocked by 6.1.0?


 
http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/6.1.0-11


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 28, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Then why are you still here?  Most of us here either engage in some type of piracy or the use of homebrew applications - and first the system needs to be hacked before homebrew is possible. If you're into homebrew, that's fine, but make no mistake - this cart is the first thing we will have in terms of running non-retail software for 3DS. (rom rips is what I mean, not retail carts of course.)
> 
> Small victories, baby steps. I seriously don't get people like you. I'm sorry.


Because there are two sides to every coin? There's the people for home brew and piracy on one side, and the people that are against it and for system support. 
This is a discussion about that. 
Probably why he's still here and I am as well ._.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 28, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Then why are you still here?  Most of us here either engage in some type of piracy or the use of homebrew applications - and first the system needs to be hacked before homebrew is possible. If you're into homebrew, that's fine, but make no mistake - this cart is the first thing we will have in terms of running non-retail software for 3DS. (rom rips is what I mean, not retail carts of course.)
> 
> Small victories, baby steps. I seriously don't get people like you. I'm sorry.


 
look this isn't the place to discuss this, and frankly I don't care what you think about me and those us us that aren't ready for our favorite system to be corrupted by piracy. And if you haven't noticed, we don't exactly condone piracy here.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 28, 2013)

DStwo the unstoppable card!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2013)

its funny how many people just ask rather than read

can we make it legal to abuse them?


----------



## PhillipDS (Jun 28, 2013)

This yellow Banana colored R4i Gold clone (clone of the clone of the clone) is also working now under 6.1.0. I have two and I tested it on one.

http://r4igold.cc/wood_main.asp


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2013)

PhillipDS said:


> This yellow Banana colored R4i Gold clone (clone of the clone of the clone) is also working now under 6.1.0. I have two and I tested it on one.
> 
> http://r4igold.cc/wood_main.asp


 
I just risked my R4i 3DS Gold to try this clone's patch, but no dice... it's the same update files, just without the top screen's information. I hereby give up all hope on this card, and dedicate the rest of its life to my DS Lite. -.-


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Probably because cards and things like this create more problems than they are worth. Also, maybe because piracy is illegal. Im fine buying all the 3DS games play, because im willing to support something i like.


What if what you want to buy is simply not legally available?

The Gateway almost would have been my only available route to ever play Rhythm Thief on my 3DS. Not to mention all the other games that are simply not commercially available.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 30, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience.
> 
> You know what would enhance my user experience? NO REGION LOCK. Also some GBA games on eShop but that's just a pipe dream...


 

Get a DSLite, Problems solved


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 30, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Then why are you still here?  Most of us here either engage in some type of piracy or the use of homebrew applications - and first the system needs to be hacked before homebrew is possible. If you're into homebrew, that's fine, but *make no mistake - this cart is the first thing we will have in terms of running non-retail software for 3DS*. (rom rips is what I mean, not retail carts of course.)
> 
> Small victories, baby steps. I seriously don't get people like you. I'm sorry.


 

You are wrong sir, it doesn't help the homebrew scene. This cart works by presenting a copy of a commercial game as if it is the real thing. There is no hacking involved, there is no real security being bypassed, there is no custom code being run.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> we don't exactly condone piracy here.


I know, right. GBATemp just has a huge collection of guides on how to play games illegally, just so:
* - You don't accidentally do it.* 
-* You can play games you already own.* We all can't wait to buy upcoming games just so we can download the ISO afterwards!
*- You can switch games without manually changing the disc.* That's right, these hackers have spent all this time and effort hacking various systems all for the sake of saving you 10 seconds. Don't forget, we all own the original games.
- *You can run homebrew applications and games.* It's not like we could code these games/applications on more open platforms, right?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 30, 2013)

gateway is toast and I doubt it will be back (or back in the scene since it was never released ) so forget about it


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 30, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I know, right. GBATemp just has a huge collection of guides on how to play games illegally, just so:
> * - You don't accidentally do it.*
> -* You can play games you already own.* We all can't wait to buy upcoming games just so we can download the ISO afterwards!
> *- You can switch games without manually changing the disc.* That's right, these hackers have spent all this time and effort hacking various systems all for the sake of saving you 10 seconds. Don't forget, we all own the original games.
> - *You can run homebrew applications and games.* It's not like we could code these games/applications on more open platforms, right?


 
The reason to why I hack (for the wii) is that when a disc is inserted, it makes an awful lot of noise (really old launch wii). So I play game I own (make my own backup), with an USB loader, so no noise is made when I play. For the DS, it's because I don't want to travel with my collection of 20 games I didn't finish; it's really not practical. Then there's always one bad side to all things, even in legit video-games: good (Sony/Nintendo) / bad (Micro$oft)


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 30, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> The reason to why I hack (for the wii) is that when a disc is inserted, it makes an awful lot of noise (really old launch wii). So I play game I own (make my own backup), with an USB loader, so no noise is made when I play. For the DS, it's because I don't want to travel with my collection of 20 games I didn't finish; it's really not practical. Then there's always one bad side to all things, even in legit video-games: good (Sony/Nintendo) / bad (Micro$oft)


But now those two reasons aren't justified because you can already go digital and download all your games from the eShop.


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 30, 2013)

I just hack my stuff to pirate.

blunt huh? xd

I'm a pirate, deal with it.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> But now those two reasons aren't justified because you can already go digital and download all your games from the eShop.


 
And thats why i don't buy the gateway >_>



Damian666 said:


> I just hack my stuff to pirate.
> 
> blunt huh? xd
> 
> ...


You can do what you want, it's not me that will suffer the consequence if you are sued. It's just that I don't like the people placing hackers in the same bag.


----------



## steve007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Again ,

No one told me can I only use my 3DS to update my DSTWO?... 


I just need to know will it work with out a DS Lite? Or do I need one to update it always?..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> [silent operations and ease of transport]But now those two reasons aren't justified because you can already go digital and download all your games from the eShop.



Given Nintendo have thus far failed to implement a nice resale option for said digital downloads I could argue that the digital stuff is the inferior method still.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> What if what you want to buy is simply not legally available?


 
Example?
If it's a game you cannot play because of region lock, you can buy the system in the desired language + the game you want online.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2013)

steve007 said:


> Again ,
> 
> No one told me can I only use my 3DS to update my DSTWO?...
> 
> ...


If you can run it, you can update it.


----------

